# new to the forums



## chefbo (Jan 6, 2013)

hey i am new here but have been on anabolicminds  for over a year. a friend on there told me to check out this site if i wanted to take the plunge into injectables. looking for advice in this area. i have did 4 cycles of ph's and have had minimal results. i want my money to result in gains and not just thowing it to the wind. money is to precious and hard to come by. looking into test e and maybe an oral to bridge with it. any advice on a first cycle ij and oral wouldbe very helpful. I am already getting my pct set up before i get anything else (nolva or clomid) have researched dosage for test e shouldn't be aproblem. the only troulbe i am having right now is trying to pm people on the site. help me with that. thanks and glad to be aboard!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2013)

chefbo, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2013)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 6, 2013)

You need to have 10 posts to PM


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 6, 2013)

One stop shop. You will find all the info you need right here on this board


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## chefbo (Jan 8, 2013)

sorry i tend to ramble on sometimes . will do in the future thanks for the heads up!


----------



## chefbo (Jan 8, 2013)

gotcha brother thanks


----------



## chefbo (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks Brazey


----------



## chefbo (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks i sure hope so . really want to make some gains!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Cork (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to IML!

Make sure to support the sponsors.  You'll always be able to find a good deal on supplements at Orbit Nutrition.  Don't forget to use ORBIT109 at check out for 5% off.


----------



## seyone (Jan 13, 2013)

welcome


----------



## robono (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## BusterHymen (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------

